
Building $1,200 Hackintosh - p1esk
https://medium.com/swlh/building-my-1-200-hackintosh-49a1a186241e#.9kayhspwg
======
atVelocet
This post is wrong in so many ways: The PSU he is buying is oversized... The
Motherboard is way to expensive and he doesn't use any of the features...
Wrong RAM for what he wants to do with the system... Only one SSD for
video/picture editing? etc.

It's funny when people without background knowledge think they could write
such articles.

~~~
kup0
600W PSUs are common these days. Having overhead for future upgrades is fine.
How is $150 for a motherboard way too expensive? Since when do you have to use
every feature of a motherboard you buy? Sure, overkill on RAM quantity, but
why not if you can afford it? It seems he was aiming for something in the
$1000-1300 range, and he found something that suits him.

Maybe he doesn't need a ton of space for his editing, and a 500GB suits him
just fine, or maybe he uses cloud or other storage on his network to store
those files most of the time.

He knows what he's doing enough to build a computer, etc. so your final
sentence just seems to be unwarranted and unnecessarily personal/mean.

I just don't understand your criticisms at all. What would you do differently
and why? and why do you feel so strongly that his way of doing things is
"wrong" and yours is "right"?

